# blanks from baseball bats



## its_virgil (Aug 23, 2006)

* I've been commissioned to make pens from baseball bats use by various retired major league players. My question is: Does anyone have any knowledge or suggestions on how I should cut the bats into blanks to maximize the number of blanks, which would maximize the number of pens, which would maximize my profits. The customer will by all of the pens I can get from each bat...slimlines, cigars, americanas, and barons. 

I'm open to any help, especially if someone has already solved this delima.

Thanks for the help I know I will get from this group.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Don Ward aka its_virgil
Wichita Falls, Texas
www.PenArtists.com
www.RedRiverPens.com
www.tinyurl.com/bmsy4*


----------



## angboy (Aug 23, 2006)

UUuuhhhhmmmm... ask for bigger bats? Isn't that what you men always strive for? [}][}]

Seriously though Don, I, being me, of course have no earthly idea to suggest! There, wasn't that helpful? All I'm good for is the smart-___ answer- and a big congrats on getting this sale!!!!


----------



## mrcook4570 (Aug 23, 2006)

Maximizing the number of pens will not maximize profit unless the profit % is the same for all pen types.  

If you truly want to maximize the number of pens, have it cut into a roll of veneer. []


----------



## PenWorks (Aug 23, 2006)

Congrats on the commission, sounds like a real good sale. 
Any retired Detroit Tigers bats ??? Kaline, Cash, Brown???


----------



## Rudy Vey (Aug 23, 2006)

Just be careful when you cut them, some might be hollow and have a cork filling.....


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 23, 2006)

Don I did this for a retired player for the Texas Rangers but it was a broken bat handle and he only wanted one pen. My suggestion is to buy a couple of bats from a sporting goods store and experiment on them as to cutting the blanks. Congrats on a nice order


----------



## DCBluesman (Aug 23, 2006)

Don-  A simple CAD program will show that you need to cross-cut the bats starting at the barrel end.  You will need to decide which pens you want to make and approximately what percentage of each style in order to waste as little as possible.  Slab these sections to an appropriate width based on the kit you are making, i.e. 1/2" for slimlines and Euros, 5/8" for Barons.  Finally cut the slabs square ti the width of your slabs.  With the exception of the cross-cutting to length, do everything else with the grain.  A standar professional-model bat should yield 20 or more blanks, depending on the circumference of the grip and the weight of the bat (which necessitates "cupping" the end and adding a quicker taper from the sweet spot.  Let me know if you have any "useless cutoffs." [8D]


----------



## JimGo (Aug 23, 2006)

It's a shame you can't get a 5" long plug-cutting bit to cut "core samples" from the bats at the appropriate diameter.


----------



## jwoodwright (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm for making segmented blanks.  Ash is rather plain.  Adding Bloodwood and making a segmented slab, cutting on an angle.  Glueing up the off-cuts, should yield some striking pens.

Next Bat use another contrasting Wood.  This way the series will be the same for each Bat.

Hope this gives you some ideas...[]


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm not sure that commissioned the the right verb to use. He(the customer) is sending me the bats and a deposit and will send the balance of what he owes me when I ship the finished pens. The number of each kit is left pretty much to me. Maybe I should just do them all in baron FPs since they sell for more. 

Angboy: Thanks for the words of encouragement. I hope this works out for more than just one order. I'm thinking it will be an ongoing order as long as he can obtain the bats.

Anthony: Here are the players whose bats are the first to arrive: Reggie Jackson, Tino Martinez, Orel Hersheiser 

Rudy: You don't think these guys will cork their bats, do you? 

Roy (Oklahoman): I picked up 3 wooden bats at a garage sale on Sat. They get cut up for practice on Friday.

Lou (DCBluesman): I had thought of cutting the bats into pieces for each kit and just getting as many blanks as I could from each section.
These bats are made from pretty much staight grain wood, so there shuld not be much to match. Do you know of any free and simple CAD programs, or some easy to use ones that have preview periods?

JimGo: I think it's a shame the guy wants to cut up the bats at all. I suppose pens will allow more people to have a piece of baseball memories...I'm pretty sure that pens from each bat will fetch him more in sales than just selling the bats.

John (jwoodwright): I made a few suggestions, but the customer wanted pens whose wood is from the bats. That's ok...it will be much easier than segmenting.

Thanks for all of the help, encouragement, and suggestions. This is why I spend so much time here.  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Don Ward aka its_virgil
Wichita Falls, Texas
www.PenArtists.com
www.RedRiverPens.com
www.tinyurl.com/bmsy4


----------



## PenWorks (Aug 23, 2006)

Not that I should be giving English lessons [] But I think that Commissioned would be appropiate to use.

Orel's bat should look like it's brand new. [] I can't imagine his BA was ever over 100 !


----------



## DFM (Aug 24, 2006)

What are you going to do with all the cork from the bats?


----------



## Darley (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi Don I don't know anythings about Base ball bat, but try cnet. for a cad software on free trial, here's the tinyRUL,

http://tinyurl.com/n8tqa

Go to download, in the search window type cad and voila!

Hope this help and good luck with your order


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 24, 2006)

Ron Sullivan (TEACLIPPER) makes some excellent baseball bat pens. I am fortunate enough to have two of them in my MADE BY OTHERS photo album if you want a peek.

-Peter-


----------



## Tea Clipper (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks Peter for your kind words.  Don was a big help to me when I first learned how to do those and in fact it was he who graciously provided the Ash that your bb pens are made from.  He also provided a sample model that I used as a basis for the overall shape of the pen.  I am but a mere apprentice to the likes of Don.  [:I]


----------



## rduncan (Aug 24, 2006)

I wonder if you couldn't "slab" off some of the outside of the bat for a pen holder. Perhaps the name or something showing onthe slab.  Might make it more intersting/valuable than just the pen.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 24, 2006)

I've heard of programs used by lumber mills that will figure the cuts to get the highest yield from a log. you feed in the demensions etc. and it shows the cuts to make. you are supposed to be able to feed in min demensions and stuff as well. don't know where to find the programs though.


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey rduncan...we are thinking on the same page...I did think of doing that, or use the end know for a pen holder.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by rduncan_
> <br />I wonder if you couldn't "slab" off some of the outside of the bat for a pen holder. Perhaps the name or something showing onthe slab.  Might make it more intersting/valuable than just the pen.


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 24, 2006)

Ron,
thanks for the compliments. You used the CSUSA pocket pen for your bat pens if I remember correctly. Did you post any techniques or hints on how you did the pen? ... use a pen chuck to hold the two parts. I think I like your approach better than the BB bat kits I'm now getting. The one I started using is no longer available.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Tea Clipper_
> <br />Thanks Peter for your kind words.  Don was a big help to me when I first learned how to do those and in fact it was he who graciously provided the Ash that your bb pens are made from.  He also provided a sample model that I used as a basis for the overall shape of the pen.  I am but a mere apprentice to the likes of Don.  [:I]


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 24, 2006)

Maybe I can sell the cork...from a real major league player who denied using the stuff...for more than I get for the pens.[]
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by DFM_
> <br />What are you going to do with all the cork from the bats?


----------



## beamer (Aug 24, 2006)

Don, Give SketchUp a shot. It's probably the easiest CAD-like program i've seen. Draw a square 5/8" x 5/8" and then extrude the surface to 5.5" and then copy copy copy copy ...


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Aug 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DFM_
> <br />What are you going to do with all the cork from the bats?



Stabilize it, turn it, and sell it of course! []


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 24, 2006)

Jason,
I downloaded SketchUp and like it. I can't get the square to be 5/8 x 5/8 ... must be a place to change the scale, but 4.5ft square is as small as I can get. I'll keep looking. Thanks for pointing me to this program.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by beamer_
> <br />Don, Give SketchUp a shot. It's probably the easiest CAD-like program i've seen. Draw a square 5/8" x 5/8" and then extrude the surface to 5.5" and then copy copy copy copy ...


----------



## Tea Clipper (Aug 24, 2006)

You remember correctly; they are made from the pocket pen.  I used the special mandrel CSUSA sells for this kit, but a Beall & 7mm could be used too.  I also followed their directions for the most part so I didn't type up anything myself.  And if I recall correctly, you sent me some good info on the topic too so I had plenty of resources to draw from.  The original kit is dead... Long live the original kit! [8D]


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 24, 2006)

The info I sent you was for the two kits I had used. I purchased some pocket pens after you had success with them. I need to do one with that kit...I like the look you got.

BTW: Do you have any of the actual bat kits left...the ones that finally came in from Poolewood? Did you sell them? If not, I'm interested.

Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Tea Clipper_
> <br />You remember correctly; they are made from the pocket pen.  I used the special mandrel CSUSA sells for this kit, but a Beall & 7mm could be used too.  I also followed their directions for the most part so I didn't type up anything myself.  And if I recall correctly, you sent me some good info on the topic too so I had plenty of resources to draw from.  The original kit is dead... Long live the original kit! [8D]


----------



## Tea Clipper (Aug 24, 2006)

Don, they are still available.  Here's the link to that post.  If this is what you want, PM me and we can deal. []


----------

